# Can't remember!



## mangoman (May 23, 2009)

I'm trying to remember a comic about a fox/red haired dingo(not sure which), and it had an otter and a bengal tiger, those were the most important chracters, there might have been a zebra also, but im not sure about the last one. And a horse, but he wasn't very significant....if you can get past how idioticly vague i sound and you recognize the mix of characters please tell me! It's killing me that i don't remember the name or have the link. Alot of the story took place by the beach. D:


----------



## Irreverent (May 23, 2009)

Sounds like Dog Days of Summer.


----------

